# ISO standard or moyen silver poodle



## Jazmin n' Maggie (Jun 9, 2020)

I currently have a red poodle and I love that dog to death. I want her to have a sister i guess you could say because my mom only has australian shepards and when they shed I get bad allergies. So basiclly, if anyone has or knows a silver poodle breeder with litters ready to go home betwen now and may 2021 that would be awsome. The location dosent matter I can drive there or have her shipped and full rights would be perfered. Thank you.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

The breeder I just got my puppy Maeby from is planning on having a litter of silver/blues upcoming. 
Crystal Creek Standard Poodles

I’m not sure if she has any availability on her waitlists but it doesn’t hurt to reach out!
Also I’m pretty sure she does not give out full rights to most people. I believe you have to be an approved breeder on a show and breeding contract with Co-ownership. I think most good breeders have a similar mentality to full rights where they want to act as a mentor and have co-ownership or something similar.
Why are you looking for full rights? Are you planning on showing conformation or breeding?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Jazmin n' Maggie said:


> full rights would be perfered.


By full rights, do you mean breeding rights? Normally ethical breeders do not release breeding rights unless they have a good relationship and share goals with the buyer. A kennel's reputation includes what happens to the puppies that come out of it. Good breeders want to feel confident that their dogs from their line won't end up in puppy mills, getting used for doodles, or crossed to conformationally unsuitable lines.


----------



## Jazmin n' Maggie (Jun 9, 2020)

Murphy3 said:


> The breeder I just got my puppy Maeby from is planning on having a litter of silver/blues upcoming.
> Crystal Creek Standard Poodles
> 
> I’m not sure if she has any availability on her waitlists but it doesn’t hurt to reach out!
> ...


im asking for full rights because I plan on breeding poodles. As i said before my mom has australian shepards, well she breeds them but I decided to do poodles instead because to have my own dog thats stays inside they need to be hypoalergetic.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi again

When you joined 4 months ago you were talking about breeding and showing your red girl.








New and confused


So I just got a poodle puppy and I have been thinking about showing her. I have been doing a lot of reserch and I see a lot about show banding poodles. I cant seem to find the reason why you do that but it would help a lot if someone could respond. Again, I know it has to do with the Hair but...




www.poodleforum.com





Your thread mostly revolved around showing but there was some conversation about breeding too.

If you want to get into either, and build a reputation as a quality, conscientious breeder, your best bet is still to find a poodle breeder who will mentor you.

As has been mentioned before, breeders with a reputation as quality breeders won't sell full registration to someone without show experience. They are only going to go into a partnership with someone they have learned to trust, and that you have to build.

Breeders who sell full rights simply because the buyer has the price of admission, doesn't insist on experience in the arena, doesn't have contracts that specify terms to be met including say in any breedings that might take place after the dog is shown to a championship, isn't a breeder likely to be recommended by most members.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I would suggest you get a mentor from a breeder of poodles so that you are informed of the genetic health testing requirements and temperment testing. It will be important that you produce sound healthy puppies that you will be committed to for their lives . Most reputable breeders won't sell a dog with full breeding rights, however there may be some who will mentor you and get you started with one of their pups and if the dog tests out well will allow you to breed. Good luck and I hope you find someone to work with you.


----------



## BarbaraInJersey (Oct 10, 2020)

I know nothing of poodle breeding but I know what they say in the horse world...to Have a million dollars from breeding horses, start with 10 million dollars!


----------

